# 4. Themenchatabend Winterhalbjahr 2013/2014



## Annett (6. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Chatnasen,

nachdem Weihnachten und der Januar bereits hinter uns liegen, naht die neue Teichsaison hoffentlich ganz bald. 

Aus diesem Grund wollten wir die Themenchatabende wieder aufleben lassen.

Den nächsten TCA wird am *Sonntag den 09.02.2014 ab 20 Uhr Werner Wallner* (Nymphaion.de) fachkundig betreuen. 
Dieses Mal könnt Ihr Eure Fragen zum Thema *Repositionspflanzen* direkt an unseren Pflanzenexperten stellen. 

Natürlich ist wieder das Wissen und die Erfahrungswerte aller Teilnehmer gefragt, damit auch dieser TCA ein voller Erfolg wird!
Wir freuen uns auf zahlreiche Teilnehmer - man liest sich.


----------



## Sternenstaub (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: 4. Themenchatabend Winterhalbjahr 2013/2014*

Hi Annett,
super genau mein Thema ich bin dabei!
lG Angelika


----------



## Annett (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: 4. Themenchatabend Winterhalbjahr 2013/2014*

*schubs*

Nur noch mal zur Erinnerung. 

Heute Abend, 20 Uhr ist es schon soweit...


----------



## Michael H (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: 4. Themenchatabend Winterhalbjahr 2013/2014*

Hallo

Bin dabei ..........


----------



## Michael H (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: 4. Themenchatabend Winterhalbjahr 2013/2014*

Hallo

War doch wieder ein schöner Chat Abend .:gdaumen

Leider haben ihn viele Verpasst .......


----------



## troll20 (10. Feb. 2014)

*AW: 4. Themenchatabend Winterhalbjahr 2013/2014*



> Leider haben ihn viele Verpasst .......



  
war der schon :shock

LG René


----------



## Tuppertasse (23. Feb. 2014)

Moin Moin,

ist heute der nächste Chatabend ? Oder wann kommt der nächste ?


----------



## Michael H (23. Feb. 2014)

Hallo

Ich sag mal einfach das einer ist Heute Abend ab 19 Uhr ...

Mal sehn was Passiert....


----------



## Annett (23. Feb. 2014)

Gerne. Vielleicht kann ich Joachim zu einem überreden, wo wir die technischen Probleme versuchen zu lösen. Also die mit der neuen Forensoftware,falls daran Interesse besteht?


----------



## Joachim (23. Feb. 2014)

19:00 ? Na denn schaun wir mal - ich zieh mich schon mal warm an.


----------



## Annett (23. Feb. 2014)

Eigentlich starteten die TCA bisher erst ab 20 Uhr.


----------



## Joachim (23. Feb. 2014)

jupp - auch grad gesehen


----------



## Tuppertasse (18. Apr. 2014)

Wo kann ich denn erkennen, wann es wieder einen Themen(chat)abend gibt ?


----------



## Joachim (18. Apr. 2014)

Wenn oberhalb ein entsprechender Hinweis und oder ein entsprechendes Thema angezeigt wird. Künftig wird es noch eine weitere, komfortablere Möglichkeit geben - aber die dauert noch ein wenig. Im Moment sind keine aktuellen TCA´s in Planung - Vorschläge für neue aber immer gern gesehen.


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Apr. 2014)

Guten Morgen,

muss mal ein Lob aussprechen, der neue Chat ist ja richtig toll geworden.
Ich bin gerade im Chat, vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mitzuchatten?

Grüße
Daniel


----------

